# help with newly purchased 165



## Kristiek (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi - I'm new here, but it looks like a great place to be 

I recently purchased a MF 165, told it runs well....but....maybe not and I need some help. Does anyone have the owners manual for this?

1) My first issue is with the PTO. The lever on the left side, by my foot. When I push the lever back, it won't engage, it grinds. However, if I turn off the tractor, the lever will engage and I can start the engine back up and it is ok. (not so practical out in the field..lol..). What is causing this, and how can I fix it? (yes, this tractor has the ground drive)

2) Can someone explain the lever under the seat? All marking have worn off. Can you tell me what the positions are and what they mean?


Thank you all very much for any help. I'm hoping this tractor isn't a lemon!

Kristie


----------



## Weegie (May 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Sorry if this is basic but are you pushing the clutch pedal in when you try to engage the PTO?
What you describe would suggest you are trying to engage the PTO without releasing the clutch.

Apologies if I am wrong.


----------



## Kristiek (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi - thanks for the reply. Yes clutch is released, but there are two holes in the clutch linkage and it is currently in the bottom one. Should it be in the other/top hole instead?


----------

